# High liver ALT



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

is only the ALT up? If so, you might want to look for a gastrointestinal source of the problem.


----------



## LUCKYme (Mar 29, 2015)

What is your dogs normal ALT level?


----------

